# July Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

Our June winner, *BriGuy*, has chosen a great theme for July:

*"Happy Goldens"*

So let's see all those photos of our beautiful Golden babies grinning from ear to ear, flashing their pearlies, or giggling into their paws. ARRROOOOOOOO!!! 

As always, you *must have 25 posts* to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, July 26th.

Good luck! ​


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy


----------



## My Ali-bug

I've always heard a tired dog is a happy dog. I think this picture fits that description!


----------



## laprincessa

I love this picture of Max:


----------



## Megora

Flying Jacksipants!


----------



## akgolden




----------



## Kmullen

Cannon at 20 months


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Here is my happy girl. She just makes me smile.


----------



## Jige

It was hard to choose just one of BaWaaJige but I just took this one a week or so ago.


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## Capt Jack

I've used this one before but it's my favorite picture of Jack.He's happiest when he's covered in sand at the beach!:wave:


----------



## inge

This is Tess, just before we walked up to the other therapy dog teams of Sandy Hook:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

*Smile Woody... *

Just a look I'm forced to live with on a very regular basis...and I couldn't ask for more 


A74A5506 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Pete & Woody


----------



## Lightning

Life is good !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma

Jasper's "Golden Smile"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Daisy's beautiful golden smile, how I miss that happy little face







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Katduf

Bear after a big surf swim


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12

..........


----------



## xoerika620xo

chester on gotcha day


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

Sophie smiling and impersonating a Corgi!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom

Zuca is happiest when she steals a sock.


----------



## kwhit

Great theme!

Chance loves his birthday parties: arty:


----------



## Cari

Yukon's crooked, sleepy smile after getting to nap in mommy's bed!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Smilin' Liberty, miss you princess.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

Young Molly.. all smiles.


----------



## Claire's Friend

First hour as "my" puppy !!


----------



## turtle66

Lilly LOVES the Oregon Beach....can you tell?


----------



## Ranger

This isn't a great pic of Ranger but it makes me laugh. He's usually pretty reserved, so this is a "quietly happy" face that he only rarely makes.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sampson and his big sister share a funny


----------



## Dallas Gold

I have far too many pictures of a smiling happy Yogi to choose just one. He is always happy, but he is the happiest just chilling with his family, enjoying the "life". He was hanging out with his favorite toys last night, happy as a clam, when I shot this (he's imitating his Best Toy Friend Forever, his Roo):


----------



## jealous1

Summer . . . a/k/a "Baby Girl", "Wendy", "Summy Girl", and "Gigglesnort" 
Love you, sweetie! :smooch:

Also, just for your enjoyment, Jamy (our rescue English Setter) who just ADORES his dad


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

English Setters have always and always will hold a special place in my heart.  Great pictures.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Michele4

Here is Murphee just after a dip in his baby pool.


----------



## Pixie

A big goofy smile because she found me when playing hide and seek


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

Now with the pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

And another one (not as an entry but just because I love her smile in this pic and because I figured out how to attach pics with the phone )

This is her happy face after defeating the beast!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

Hunter was happy to get all dressed up for daddy's birthday. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68

*Our Girl Maddie*

She's so happy she is "walking on water"


----------



## texasx96

Rowdy from a couple of months ago.


----------



## Abby girl

This is my absolute favourite picture of our new pup Abby. My hubby took it at one of our visits to the breeder - she was 7 weeks. She is now 15! They grow up so quickly. Cheers.


----------



## SMBC

Goofy Champ


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Silly sledding dog*

Finn likes to send himself down the local children's sledding hill in the winter. Here he is, happy as a proverbial pig, mid-slide on a cold December day. He'll go on his back, on his side or sometimes upside down


----------



## tania

Pira found this in the backyard (huge shared one.. and people throw stuff there :no. This time I said to her she could bring it. She is real HAPPY! :bowl:


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey takes great delight in fresh snow and snowballs. I can't resist this face just waiting for the next snowball!


----------



## DieselDog

Diesel playing with his Papa on the back of the boat... He loves the boat. (And his Papa)


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny playing in her pool with her 4th of July bandana on!


----------



## lhowemt

Lucky penny what kind of pool Is that? Does it have a sprinkler in the middle? Cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

My girl is part polar bear, she loves the snow. We got a huge amount of snow overnight this winter. When she woke up it was like christmas for her! 

This picture was taken while she was having zoomies, running around me :heartbeat I love the pure look of happiness of her face


----------



## Lucky Penny

lhowemt said:


> Lucky penny what kind of pool Is that? Does it have a sprinkler in the middle? Cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is a pool with a sprinkler in the middle! You can’t see it in the picture, but it is actually a elephant and the sprinkler is the trunk! I think I found it at Toys R Us a few years back. Sadly, the pool is no longer around. They only last a few seasons!


----------



## Mileysmom

*Echo*

Echo saying it all as a pup!!!


----------



## DieselDog

I know I already posted a happy pic but I couldn't resist sharing this one...







THAT is a happy dog.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LJack

>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Katduf

All these pics are so beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

DieselDog said:


> I know I already posted a happy pic but I couldn't resist sharing this one...
> View attachment 224034
> 
> THAT is a happy dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Dogs love boats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SimTek

A happy Sam Dog (Samantha)


----------



## Guybrush

Guybrush is happy he caught a racoon!


----------



## elly

Master Chester in his Sunday best!  Such a poser! X


----------



## drofen

Here's Maxwell's lopsided grin.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of Max after a swim in the lake. One of his favorite things to do.


----------



## Catalina

Goldens are such a happy bunch! There are lots of photo ops.


----------



## Katduf

caught in the act...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

My July entry of Mercy.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DieselDog said:


> I know I already posted a happy pic but I couldn't resist sharing this one...
> View attachment 224034
> 
> THAT is a happy dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That looks like pure Bliss to me........

Great picture!


----------



## inge

Here is Tess in Newtown:


----------



## ilovesandwich

Big smile: Sandwich, after a playdate, being carried by her papa. 4 months & 1 day.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

My entry for Milo 

This was a couple weeks ago right before his 1 year birthday


----------



## ChasingChase

A very happy birthday boy!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldengal9




----------

